# Milan - Parma: 1 Febbraio 2015 ore 20.45. Tv Sky e Premium



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ventunesima giornata di Serie A, seconda del girone di ritorno. Milan - Parma, si gioca Domenica 1 Febbraio 2015 alle ore 20.45 a Milano stadio San Siro.

Il Milan arriva alla partita dalla doppia debacle con la Lazio (campionato e quarto di Coppa Italia). Per i rossoneri, i tre punti sono obbligatori, specie affrontando l'ultima in classifica, priva di Cassano ed in piena crisi societaria, staccata di 10 punti dalla zona salvezza.

Dove vedere Milan - Parma in tv?

Diretta su Sky, su Premium Calcio e sui rispettivi servizi in streaming a partire dalle ore 20.45.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni, le probabili formazioni, gli aggiornamenti ed i commenti pre, durante e post partita su Milan-Parma.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Di riffa o di raffa sta partita bisogna portarla a casa. Questi stanno messi peggio di noi, hanno ceduto gli unici due decenti della rosa (Cassano e Paletta), vengono da 8 sconfitte esterne consecutive, cioè dai, il fegato ne ha già avuto abbastanza.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Se perdiamo con questi ci sono gli estremi per le denunce penali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo con questi ci sono gli estremi per le denunce penali.



Direi anche se semplicemente non vinciamo.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] correggi,dove vedere Milan Parma in tv e non Milan Atalanta...occhio ai copia incolla


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] correggi,dove vedere Milan Parma in tv e non Milan Atalanta...occhio ai copia incolla


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Gennaio 2015)

Il Parma in trasferta ha perso praticamente contro tutti, se non si vince è una roba vergognosa


----------



## nazdravi (28 Gennaio 2015)

Non succede, ma se succede....


----------



## Nicco (28 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo arrivati ad un punto in cui il risultato non mi interessa più, che si vinca o si perda io voglio solo un cambiamento, qualunque cosa lo possa favorire è ben accetta. Non si può più parlare di partita in partita, di obbiettivi stagionali, di mercato di gennaio, si deve cambiare radicalmente verso un futuro più lontano: prossima stagione o più in là in caso di cessione della società.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Gennaio 2015)

E se perdiamo che si inventerà Pippo questa volta?


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Mi dispiace ma devo tifare contro anche questa volta. Devono affondare questi pezzenti, TUTTI


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2015)

Scialbo 0-0 oppure sconfitta.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Gennaio 2015)

Stagione finita quindi i risultati lasciano il tempo che trovano. Delle due però non mi dispiacerebbe un pareggio o una sconfitta, ma solo per sentire cosa si inventerebbe poi Inzaghi davanti ai microfoni, è troppo spassoso leggere le sue perle.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2015)

Giocare contro una squadra che non esiste più, potrebbe aiutare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2015)

Vediamo se sta catastrofe biblica arriva....


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stagione finita quindi i risultati lasciano il tempo che trovano. Delle due però non mi dispiacerebbe un pareggio o una sconfitta, ma solo per sentire cosa si inventerebbe poi Inzaghi davanti ai microfoni, è troppo spassoso leggere le sue perle.



e' tempo sprecato perche' l'inutile , davanti ai microfoni non si inventa nulla e' come quando manda in campo la squadra.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque aspetterei questa partita prima di dare la stagione per finita. Con l'incapace fino a Giugno potenzialmente possiamo perderle tutte.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Questi sono senza giocatori, dato che molti hanno rescisso o sono andati (Palettone, Cazzano, De Ceglia). Non vincerla potrebbe far scattare una terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Gennaio 2015)

"ooooh finalmente! ragazzi questa è la nostra partita, qua dobbiamo fare i 3 punti. Loro sono una squadra di pipponi totalmente allo sbando. Vinciamo e risaliamo la classifica"



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



donadoni ai suoi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2015)

Non so che pensare. Perderemo anche con questi? Io dico che finisce X perché perdere sarebbe davvero qualcosa di sconcertante.


----------



## sanguegranata (28 Gennaio 2015)

li asfaltate senza problemi. il parma non finisce il campionato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque e la partita tra le due squadre con le societa piu disastrose del campionato, non a caso entrambe le squadre fanno pena.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2015)

Se non si vince neanche questa, tutti i topic in cui si parla di serie B non saranno più paranoie, ma seri spunti di discussione.


----------



## sanguegranata (28 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque e la partita tra le due squadre con le societa piu disastrose del campionato, non a caso entrambe le squadre fanno pena.



ma va dai! il parma rischia la serie D. io dico che il milan arriva ancora almeno quinto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> ma va dai! il parma rischia la serie D. io dico che il milan arriva ancora almeno quinto



Hai visto la gara di ieri con tuo figlio?

Se lui gioca a calcio non ho dubbi che i movimenti di lui e suoi compagni di squadra siano meglio di quelli del Milan di Inzaghi. I nostri in campo non hanno nemmeno le basi tattiche per giocare a calcio. Nessuno taglia, tutti corrono dritti verso la linea di fondo(se corrono), poi se devono scegliere un passaggio la scelta e sempre quella peggiore. E allucinante.

Per il Parma dispiace, ma sono finiti, devono ripartire dalla B e sperare in un grande cambiamento se non voglione rischiare una altra retrocessione.


----------



## sanguegranata (28 Gennaio 2015)

si si ho visto ieri. non tutta tutta la partita di fila, a pezzi. il milan era partito malino poi non mi era dispiaciuto. conta che avete alcuni giocatori fuori ruolo e la lazio è in un periodo di grande forma. ripeto: per me arrivate perlomeno quinti


----------



## sanguegranata (28 Gennaio 2015)

vi faccio i complimenti. è bello leggervi e scrivere qui. veramente


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> li asfaltate senza problemi. il parma non finisce il campionato.



per me siamo anche capaci di ladrare al 90° l'1-0. 

anzi no, 1 gol almeno lo prendiamo sicuro. 

cmq sono arrivata ad un punto che non me ne frega più nulla, possiamo pure perdere, voglio vedere fino a punto arrivano con le scuse.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Giocare contro una squadra che non esiste più, potrebbe aiutare.



a quale squadra delle due ti riferisci?


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a quale squadra delle due ti riferisci?



Milan?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Due squadre inguardabili, pareggio scontato.


----------



## debbym86 (28 Gennaio 2015)

ce la faremo.


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

La classica partita scapoli contro ammogliati, o sordi contro ciecati.

Probabilmente Fantozzi & Co mostrerebbero più doti balistiche e tecniche in mezzo al campo


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sarà una partita tecnicamente DELIRANTE, queste due squadre fanno parte di una stretta cerchia di squadra messe malissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2015)

Questa la vinciamo dai, a meno di cataclismi assurdi... Comunque probabili


----------



## Albijol (28 Gennaio 2015)

Giocatori senza stipendio, Cassano che ha fatto ciao ciao con la manina, 3 vittorie in tutto il campionato...persino per uno come Inzaghi è impossibile da perdere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2015)

Affrontiamo il Parma nel momento peggiore, loro arrivano da 8 sconfitte esterne consecutive,
in più hanno appena perso Cassano e Paletta,
si saranno compattati e vorranno dimostrare qualcosa

Credo che in caso di sconfitta, almeno onorevole, dovremo unirci intorno ai nostri ragazzi e non imputargli colpe,

ma soprattutto intonargli un bel Hip Hip Hurra per chi dà sempre il massimo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2015)

vincere per andare a -11 dalla quota salvezza


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Spezzeremo le reni al Parma


----------



## davoreb (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sto guardando parma Juve, il parma gioca molto meglio di noi


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

Il Parma è una squadra che non esiste più, ma Donadoni mangia in testa al nostro fantoccio. Come, del resto, tutti gli altri allenatori della Serie A, B, Prima Divisione ed anche dilettanti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Parma è una squadra che non esiste più, ma Donadoni mangia in testa al nostro fantoccio. Come, del resto, tutti gli altri allenatori della Serie A, B, Prima Divisione ed anche dilettanti.



non sarei cosi ottimista per domenica


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Gennaio 2015)

Insomma,sarà una guerra tra poveri.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Affrontiamo il Parma nel momento peggiore, loro arrivano da 8 sconfitte esterne consecutive,
> in più hanno appena perso Cassano e Paletta,
> si saranno compattati e vorranno dimostrare qualcosa
> 
> ...



Da un lato sono quasi curioso di vedere come riuscirebbero ad uscir fuori da una sconfitta contro il Parma...


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Se il parma gioca come contro la juve ci massacra, altro che squadra alla canna del gas


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Se il parma gioca come contro la juve ci massacra, altro che squadra alla canna del gas



Credo che quello di stasera sia stato, per loro, l'ultimo sussulto.

Ciò che è certo è che se avessimo giocato noi contro la Juve ne avremmo presi almeno 3-4. 

Il Parma è una squadra scarsa, scarsissima, ma ha un allenatore in panchina. E sotto questo aspetto, noi partiamo svantaggiati contro chiunque.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciò che è certo è che se avessimo giocato noi contro la Juve ne avremmo presi almeno 3-4.



non manca molto al match al conad stadium dove sgretoleranno ciò che resta delle nostre macerie


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non manca molto al match al conad stadium dove sgretoleranno ciò che resta delle nostre macerie



visto che inzaghi è "l'uomo dei record" temo possa bissare quel 6-1 storico, anche se là giocavamo in casa.


----------



## Tizio (29 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> visto che inzaghi è "l'uomo dei record" temo possa bissare quel 6-1 storico, anche se là giocavamo in casa.



Secondo te segneremo lì? Che ottimista.

Mi aspetto più gol della Juve che tiri in porta per noi (come già successo con la Lazio).


----------



## 666psycho (29 Gennaio 2015)

mi aspetto una partita difficile, non sarei sorpreso di una altra sconfitta


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ad allenatori invertiti non ci sarebbe storia.
E invece riceviamo il Parma, ultimissimo in classifica, col dubbio di una possibile sconfitta.


----------



## 13-33 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Si no vinciamo iniziero a guardare seriamente i resultati de vari Cagliari Empoli...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2015)

La differenza è che loro a differenza nostra hanno un allenatore...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo TuttoSport, Nigel de Jong è ancora in dubbio per la partita contro il Parma. Al suo posto potrebbe giocare titolare Marco van Ginkel al fianco di Riccardo Montolivo e Sulley Muntari. In attacco dovrebbe essere confermato il tridente Cerci-Pazzini-Menez. Salvatore Bocchetti partirà dalla panchina.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport, Nigel de Jong è ancora in dubbio per la partita contro il Parma. Al suo posto potrebbe giocare titolare Marco van Ginkel al fianco di Riccardo Montolivo e Sulley Muntari. In attacco dovrebbe essere confermato il tridente Cerci-Pazzini-Menez. Salvatore Bocchetti partirà dalla panchina.*




Muntari? Dopo l'ennesima sceneggiata quando e stato sostituito? Incredibile


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Di riffa o di raffa sta partita bisogna portarla a casa. Questi stanno messi peggio di noi, hanno ceduto gli unici due decenti della rosa (Cassano e Paletta), vengono da 8 sconfitte esterne consecutive, cioè dai, il fegato ne ha già avuto abbastanza.



8 sconfitte consecutive?
La legge dei grandi numeri mi fa paura.
Ieri, contro la Juve, li ho visti un pò meglio del solito...


----------



## Aron (29 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> 8 sconfitte consecutive?
> La legge dei grandi numeri mi fa paura.
> Ieri, contro la Juve, li ho visti un pò meglio del solito...



Hanno battuto l'Inter (anche se a casa loro) in un periodo difficile ma meno burrascoso di quello attuale del Milan.
A sentire Donadoni c'è pure molta incazzatura per la vicenda Cassano.
Scenderanno in campo con la sete di ottenere un risultato utile contro un Milan totalmente allo sbando.
Come minimo strapperanno un pareggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Sarà Doveri l'arbitro di Milan-Parma.*


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Muntari? Dopo l'ennesima sceneggiata quando e stato sostituito? Incredibile



che vergogna. 

lo tribunerei da qua a giugno, anche col rischio di far giocare un primavera al suo posto. 
secondo me inzaghi ha paura a confrontarsi con lui.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Gennaio 2015)

Visto il Parma di ieri sera, dovessi scommettere un caffè, punterei su un pareggio se non addirittura su una vittoria degli emiliani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport, Nigel de Jong è ancora in dubbio per la partita contro il Parma. Al suo posto potrebbe giocare titolare Marco van Ginkel al fianco di Riccardo Montolivo e Sulley Muntari. In attacco dovrebbe essere confermato il tridente Cerci-Pazzini-Menez. Salvatore Bocchetti partirà dalla panchina.*



ma se Inzaghi ha detto 4-4-2

Immagino sarà questa

*Lopez

Abate Alex Rami Armero

Honda Montolivo DeJong Cerci

Pazzini Menez*​
Con ballottaggio Destro-Pazzini


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma se Inzaghi ha detto 4-4-2
> 
> Immagino sarà questa
> 
> ...



4-4-2 con Honda e difficile. Se Inzaghi vuole veramente questo modula allora Taarabt sarebbe da prendere subito.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari..che vergogna...
Se non fa giocare Destro è proprio da buttare in un fossato e coperto da cemento.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Muntari..che vergogna...
> Se non fa giocare Destro è proprio da buttare in un fossato e coperto da cemento.



Non scherziamo, deve capire i schemi di Inzaghi prima di giocare


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Visto il Parma di ieri sera, dovessi scommettere un caffè, punterei su un pareggio se non addirittura su una vittoria degli emiliani.



No, per me la portiamo a casa. Il Parma peraltro al Tardini qualche partita decente l'ha fatta, ma fuori fanno una fatica bestiale.


----------



## Aron (29 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma se Inzaghi ha detto 4-4-2
> 
> Immagino sarà questa
> 
> ...



Geniale da parte di Inzaghi fare un 4-4-2 senza avere i giocatori giusti.
Se c'è un modulo che in questo momento è da evitare è proprio il 4-4-2.
E' totalmente nel pallone.


----------



## Aron (29 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No, per me la portiamo a casa. Il Parma peraltro al Tardini qualche partita decente l'ha fatta, ma fuori fanno una fatica bestiale.



Basta pochissimo.
Recentemente concediamo sempre o un rigore o un espulsione, più qualche retropassaggio folle (naturalmente mai volontario. Naturalmente).


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Basta pochissimo.
> Recentemente concediamo sempre o un rigore o un espulsione, più qualche retropassaggio folle (naturalmente mai volontario. Naturalmente).



Loro sono messi peggio. Ergo....


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Basta pochissimo.
> Recentemente concediamo sempre o un rigore o un espulsione, più qualche retropassaggio folle (naturalmente mai volontario. Naturalmente).



Sono d'accordo ma non ci sono scuse. Giochiamo davvero contro degli scappati di casa.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Geniale da parte di Inzaghi fare un 4-4-2 senza avere i giocatori giusti.
> Se c'è un modulo che in questo momento è da evitare è proprio il 4-4-2.
> E' totalmente nel pallone.



Beh quando ritorna Bonaventura avrebbe già più senso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Muntari? Dopo l'ennesima sceneggiata quando e stato sostituito? Incredibile


quoto



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che vergogna.
> 
> lo tribunerei da qua a giugno, anche col rischio di far giocare un primavera al suo posto.
> secondo me inzaghi ha paura a confrontarsi con lui.


straquoto

sarebbe bello non vederlo MAI PIU' in campo con la maglia del milan



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, deve capire i schemi di Inzaghi prima di giocare


deve smaltire il jet lag


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 4-4-2 con Honda e difficile. Se Inzaghi vuole veramente questo modula allora Taarabt sarebbe da prendere subito.



subitissimo, sarebbe perfetto la sulla destra


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2015)

Se ripropone ancora il 4 3 3 è da manicomio


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se ripropone ancora il 4 3 3 è da manicomio



è fissato, non ha capito nulla


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2015)

Giocasse Destro potrei quasi convincermi a vederla


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Gennaio 2015)

Fortuna vuole che inzaghi si ritrovi ad affrontare il parma proprio nel loro momento più buio, anzi tragico.
Mi limito a dire che nutro molta simpatia e stima nei confronti di Donadoni, e tutto il contrario nei confronti di chi siede in panchina da noi. 
Inoltre dopo le parole di Cassano chissà che non arrivi la beffa proprio domenica...cassano non c'è più e il parma vince, godrei non poco

Mal che vada si prendono stì 3 punti per poi andare a torino a perdere da perdenti


----------



## AsRoma (30 Gennaio 2015)

Forse andro' OT e me ne scuso in anticipo ma la mia domanda è:
Perchè non Donadoni ad inizio stagione invece che puntare su Inzaghi ?
Probabilmente con l'attuale tecnico del Parma sulla panchina del Milan oggi come oggi il Milan era sicuramente in zona coppe e sicuramente ancora in lizza per la coppa italia.
imho.

scusate l'OT e l'intromissione in discorsi che mi appartengono poco.


----------



## sion (30 Gennaio 2015)

be sicuramente almeno donadoni sarebbe un allenatore..secondo me non e' cosi male,a parma sta pagando la totale crisi societaria in cui tutti sono allo sbando..ma certamente al posto di inzaghi sarebbe oro colato


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2015)

Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Parma secondo Sportmediaset
*

Milan (4-3-3)**:* D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Rami, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, Muntari; Honda, Pazzini, Menez 
*A disp.:* Abbiati, Agazzi, Bocchetti, Albertazzi, De Jong, Zaccardo, Essien, Poli, Cerci, Van Ginkel, Suso, *Destro*. All.: Inzaghi 

*Parma (4-3-3)*: Mirante; Cassani, Paletta, Lucarelli, Costa; J. Mauri, Lodi, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, Rodriguez 
*A disp.*: Iacobucci, Santacroce, Mendes, Costa, Felipe, De Ceglie, Rispoli, Galloppa, Mariga, Bidaoui, Lucas, Pozzi. All.: Donadoni


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> be sicuramente almeno donadoni sarebbe un allenatore..secondo me non e' cosi male,a parma sta pagando la totale crisi societaria in cui tutti sono allo sbando..ma certamente al posto di inzaghi sarebbe oro colato



allora il piano è:

- umiliare il parma, facendo esonerare donadoni
- prendere 5 gol dai gobbi, facendo esonerare inzaghi
- donadoni subito al posto di inzaghi


----------



## Love (30 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Parma secondo Sportmediaset
> *
> 
> Milan (4-3-3)**:* D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Rami, Armero; Poli, Montolivo,* Muntari*; Honda, Pazzini, Menez
> ...



ancora 433 e ancora muntari...domenica sera vado al cinema...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Gennaio 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> ancora 433 e ancora muntari...domenica sera vado al cinema...



Io sono indeciso se andare a S.Siro o meno.
Anni fa con, mio figlio e un gruppo di amici, abbiamo iniziato la prima _ola _dello stadio.
Quando ci penso mi commuovo...
Adesso, se il Milan farà schifo, vorrei andare ad inneggiare a Donandoni.
Ma mi auguro cmq che il Milan vinca, non ce la faccio a tifare contro.


----------



## Nicco (30 Gennaio 2015)

Una sconfitta col Parma sarebbe indifendibile.


----------



## Tobi (30 Gennaio 2015)

Guarderò gli ultimi 20 minuti forse


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Destro potrebbe partire subito titolare contro il Parma. *


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Destro potrebbe partire subito titolare contro il Parma. *



ah niente jet lag da smaltire??

dai su forza milan


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo la gazzetta si va verso il 4-2-3-1.
Bocchetti subito in campo come terzino sinistro.

Milan senza paura contro l'armata parma


----------



## nazdravi (30 Gennaio 2015)

Si parla tanto di moduli ma non avete ancora capito che quello in panchina non ha la minima idea di come si metta in campo una squadra. Giocatori allo sbaraglio come al solito. 

Finchè non si capisce che la miglior cosa per migliorare ORA sia cacciare quell'incompetente non si va da nessuna parte. 

Prevedo già si inizi a massacrare destro dopo 0 palloni giocabili serviti. Un pò come quelli che ha avuto Torres. Il non gioco penalizza tutti.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2015)

Non sopporterei un'altra partita con il 4-3-3. Il centrocampo è troppo indegno.


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2015)

Mi vien da ridere, ma non riesco a pensare come si può vincere questa partita. 
Il rapporto tra giocatori, allenatore, staff e società è praticamente disintegrato. 
Il Milan che perse contro lo Zurigo era un Milan in crisi ma messo meglio di quello attuale e contro un avversario alla pari di questo Parma.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere, ma non riesco a pensare come si può vincere questa partita.
> Il rapporto tra giocatori, allenatore, staff e società è praticamente disintegrato.
> Il Milan che perse contro lo Zurigo era un Milan in crisi ma messo meglio di quello attuale e contro un avversario alla pari di questo Parma.



Beh questo Parma è veramente indicibile, è notizia di poco fa che gli agenti di tutti i giocatori stiano pensando alla rescissione del contratto. Stanno per deflagrare.

Anche se, un ultimo canto del cigno è probabile, considerando come diavolo siamo messi.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2015)

ogni formazione mi sembra sempre peggiore della precedente, per Destro è già un esame, se non si dimostra decisivo contro l'ultima in classifica, per lui è tutta in salita

mi raccomando Pippo, Menez sempre intoccabile


----------



## Doctore (31 Gennaio 2015)

l ideale sarebbe perdere contro questo disastroso parma per il bene del milan.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Mi auguro che sia l'ultima partita di Inzaghi.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Questi hanno messo in mora la società. Cioè dai....


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2015)

I giocatori del Parma sono mentalmente da un'altra parte del globo, non mi stupirei se decidessero di far scendere la Primavera. La società è completamente a pezzi, altro che la nostra. Non capisco come si possa non vincere questa partita.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> I giocatori del Parma sono mentalmente da un'altra parte del globo, non mi stupirei se decidessero di far scendere la Primavera. La società è completamente a pezzi, altro che la nostra. *Non capisco come si possa non vincere questa partita*.



speriamo di non capirlo domani sera! hihi


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> speriamo di non capirlo domani sera! hihi



Assolutamente, ma vorrebbe dire impegnarsi veramente a perdere


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi: Assenti De Jong e Montolivo. Per attuare il 4 4 2 è importante avere gente che sta bene a centrocampo.

Quindi domani ci aspetta: Poli Essien Muntari


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Inzaghi: Assenti De Jong e Montolivo. Per attuare il 4 4 2 è importante avere gente che sta bene a centrocampo.
> 
> Quindi domani ci aspetta: Poli Essien Muntari



Da brividi. Meno male che siamo contro il Parma.


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2015)

Se Inzaghi si presenta con i 3 a centrocampo tiferò contro fino alla fine del campionato. Giuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2015)

*I convocati del Milan: ci sono i nuovi Bocchetti e Destro, out Abate,Montolivo e De Jong
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez

DIFENSORI: Albertazzi, Alex, Bocchetti (19), Calabria (96), De Santis (97), Rami, Zaccardo

CENTROCAMPISTI: Essien, Muntari, Poli, Suso, Van Ginkel, Felicioli (37), Di Molfetta (38)

ATTACCANTI: Cerci, Destro (9), Honda, Menez, Pazzini


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono i nuovi Bocchetti e Destro, out Abate,Montolivo e De Jong
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



difesa e centrocampo da serie b... o quasi.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono i nuovi Bocchetti e Destro, out Abate,Montolivo e De Jong
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



Zaccardo sulla destra. Madò...


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2015)

Madò, fuori 3 dei giocatori titolari che reputo più sopravvalutati di tutti 
Domani si gioca decentemente allora....


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Zaccardo sulla destra. Madò...



Proverei Calabria che non è affatto male, Zaccardo non merita di scendere in campo.


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2015)

ma qualcuno mi spiega come mai all'improvviso si è infortunata mezza rosa? Ok Elsha e Bonaventura, ma gli altri?


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono i nuovi Bocchetti e Destro, out Abate,Montolivo e De Jong
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



Io Calabria, Di Molfetta e Felicioli li metterei titolari comunque


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono i nuovi Bocchetti e Destro, out Abate,Montolivo e De Jong
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



diego lopez
zaccardo - rami - alex - bocchetti/albertazzi
poli - essien - muntari
honda - destro - menez

sicuro.
quel pazzo mettera ancora cerci in panca per fare giocare uno dei 3 in mezzo.
cambia modulo e metti cerci - honda - menez dietro a destro !


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono i nuovi Bocchetti e Destro, out Abate,Montolivo e De Jong
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Zaccardo sulla destra. Madò...


Io invece credo che giocheremo con Rami - Alex - Bocchetti - Albertazzi


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io invece credo che giocheremo con Rami - Alex - Bocchetti - Albertazzi



Già, lo penso pure io, a meno che si provi Calabria


Evvaiiiii i ggggiovani italianiiiihhhhh


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono i nuovi Bocchetti e Destro, out Abate,Montolivo e De Jong
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



Incredibile cmq che a Gennaio, senza coppe Europee, siamo così decimati.
I vari preparatori atletici e compagnia cantante andrebbero silurati seduta stante.


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2015)

Domani senza terzini e senza centrocampo. 

[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] Raga evitiamo certe uscite!


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibile cmq che a Gennaio, senza coppe Europee, siamo così decimati.
> I vari preparatori atletici e compagnia cantante andrebbero silurati seduta stante.



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ho visto la primavera ... Di molfetta bravissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono i nuovi Bocchetti e Destro, out Abate,Montolivo e De Jong
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



fuori montolivo

 

sono quasi contenta. 

peccato che quasi sicuramente uno tra zaccardo e Albertazzi giocherà titolare 

su centrocampo e attacco non mi esprimo, so già che inzaghi riuscirà a sbagliare tutte le posizioni davanti.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2015)

visto la probabile formazione e come ha sofferto la juve contro il parma, penso che per finir non andremo oltre il pareggio...


----------



## The P (1 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto la primavera ... Di molfetta bravissimo



Hai visto per caso questa partita?


----------



## George Weah (1 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Hai visto per caso questa partita?



Bravissimo! in che ruolo gioca?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Io questa sera al posto dell'infortunato Abate metterei Calabria, ma sicuramente Inzaghi proporra' l'ormai ex giocatore Zaccardo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2015)

*Probabile formazione: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Rami, Alex, Bocchetti; Poli, van Ginkel, Muntari; Honda, Destro, Menez.*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Centrocampo ancora a 3, Zaccardo, Muntari... Ci sono i presupposti per perdere anche col Parma.


----------



## The P (1 Febbraio 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Bravissimo! in che ruolo gioca?



è un'attaccante esterno sinistro o destro, ma può fare pure il trequartista.

L'altro primavera in panchina, Felicioli, è invece un esterno offensivo con grande fisico e dribbling, e un bel piedino sinistro. non è decisivo come Di Molfetta, ma su quella fascia in primavera fa sempre quello che vuole. forse al momento lui è più pronto.


----------



## The P (1 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Rami, Alex, Bocchetti; Poli, van Ginkel, Muntari; Honda, Destro, Menez.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Up

http://www.milanworld.net/parole-censurate-da-ora-tolleranza-zero-una-settimana-di-ban-vt25085.html


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Rami, Alex, Bocchetti; Poli, van Ginkel, Muntari; Honda, Destro, Menez.*



ma perche mette ancora cerci in panchina ?
PERCHE ?


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Perché non gioca Abate?


----------



## raducioiu (1 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Rami, Alex, Bocchetti; Poli, van Ginkel, Muntari; Honda, Destro, Menez.*



Ehh ma adesso giocheremo con il 442...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Io questa sera al posto dell'infortunato Abate metterei Calabria, ma sicuramente Inzaghi proporra' l'ormai ex giocatore Zaccardo



Non scherziamo, siamo in corsa per troppi obiettivi e rischiare coi giovani non è il caso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Perché non gioca Abate?



Ha accusato un risentimento muscolare alla coscia destra


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (1 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Rami, Alex, Bocchetti; Poli, van Ginkel, Muntari; Honda, Destro, Menez.*



Mamma mia ce l'ha sto qui con il 4-3-3, ma cos'è pure con il parma devi difendere.....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Formazioni secondo sportmediaset:



> *Milan (4-4-2): D. Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Destro, Menez
> A disp.: Abbiati, Gori, Calabria, De Santis, Albertazzi, Essien, Felicioli, Di Molfetta, Muntari, Suso, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> Squalificati: Mexes (4)
> Indisponibili: Zapata, De Sciglio, Bonera, El Shaarawy, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura
> ...


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non c'è niente da fare, sto qua proprio non lo capisce che il centrocampo a 3 composto da bidoni è solamente dannoso, ma cosa capisce?


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mamma mia, tra squalifiche e infortuni siamo disastrati... han già pronta la scusa in caso di non vittoria

Ma Suso che s'è preso a fare se poi giuoca il lumacone di Honda?


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, tra squalifiche e infortuni siamo disastrati... han già pronta la scusa in caso di non vittoria
> 
> Ma Suso che s'è preso a fare se poi giuoca il lumacone di Honda?



Visto come stiamo messi non addosserei troppe responsabilità a Suso, è un periodaccio questo, giusto gestirlo come in coppa italia sperando però possa entrare in una squadra che abbia un minimo di quadratura in più


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Visto come stiamo messi non addosserei troppe responsabilità a Suso, è un periodaccio questo, giusto gestirlo come in coppa italia sperando però possa entrare in una squadra che abbia un minimo di quadratura in più



è l'unico esterno in panchina, qualche minuto lo trova sicuro.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Milan (4-4-2): D. Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Destro, Menez
> A disp.: Abbiati, Gori, Calabria, De Santis, Albertazzi, Essien, Felicioli, Di Molfetta, Muntari, Suso, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> Squalificati: Mexes (4)
> Indisponibili: Zapata, De Sciglio, Bonera, El Shaarawy, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura
> ...



mammamia quanto ci vorrebbe bonaventura qui in mezzo


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione: (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Rami, Alex, Bocchetti; Poli, van Ginkel, Muntari; Honda, Destro, Menez.*



Sono curioso di vedere chi indosserà la fascia


----------



## The P (1 Febbraio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Formazioni secondo sportmediaset:





> Milan (4-4-2): D. Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Destro, Menez
> A disp.: Abbiati, Gori, Calabria, De Santis, Albertazzi, Essien, Felicioli, Di Molfetta, Muntari, Suso, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> Squalificati: Mexes (4)
> Indisponibili: Zapata, De Sciglio, Bonera, El Shaarawy, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura
> ...



sinceramente, mi sembra la miglor formazione disponibile.

Ho dubbi su Honda in quella posizione, certo non è facile panchinarlo.


----------



## O Animal (1 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere chi indosserà la fascia


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> sinceramente, mi sembra la miglor formazione disponibile.
> 
> Ho dubbi su Honda in quella posizione, certo non è facile panchinarlo.



io ho dubbi su cerci a sinistra, molto meglio da destra, ma forse cosi può mettere qualche cross..


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere chi indosserà la fascia



la darei a rami


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la darei a rami



Mi spiace deludervi, ma con la probabile formazione vista se la piglia............. Muntari


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi spiace deludervi, ma con la probabile formazione vista se la piglia............. Muntari



Nella probabile formazione di Sportmediaset però Muntari è in panchina


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Nella probabile formazione di Sportmediaset però Muntari è in panchina



Su Sky titolare, boh vedremo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2015)

siamo messi malissimo in ogni reparto


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Su Sky titolare, boh vedremo



sportmediaset di solito ha sempre ragione


----------



## vota DC (1 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo la formazione della gazzetta ci sono solo sei giocatori in panchina, Mastour non c'è.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Secondo la formazione della gazzetta ci sono solo sei giocatori in panchina, Mastour non c'è.



la gazzetta non ci azzecca mai, lascia perdere


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mastour è al viareggio


----------



## George Weah (1 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> è un'attaccante esterno sinistro o destro, ma può fare pure il trequartista.
> 
> L'altro primavera in panchina, Felicioli, è invece un esterno offensivo con grande fisico e dribbling, e un bel piedino sinistro. non è decisivo come Di Molfetta, ma su quella fascia in primavera fa sempre quello che vuole. forse al momento lui è più pronto.



Grazie per le info. Chissà, magari questi ragazzi ci faranno gioire di nuovo. Non vedo perché non provarli in massa ora che siamo fuori da qualsiasi cosa, fargli assaggiare il campo di San Siro completerebbe la loro crescita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

Vedendo i risultati stasera che si deve vincere per accorciare un pò la classifica entreremo molli come sempre in campo


----------



## Schism75 (1 Febbraio 2015)

E intanto il fortissimo Cesena ferma l'armata Lazio... E non venitemi a dire che siamo più scarsi.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

cmq se perdiamo questa e anche contro la juve e se le ulitme vincono saremo in una posizione drammatica...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E intanto il fortissimo Cesena ferma l'armata Lazio... E non venitemi a dire che siamo più scarsi.



siamo più forti della Lazio... noi a Cesena abbiamo pareggiato, loro perso  

scherzi a parte, ho bruttissimi presentimenti per stasera, potrebbe essere una batosta da cui non ci rialzeremo più...


----------



## Giangy (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sicuramente stasera Zaccardo farà qualche cappella, tipo quella di Albertazzi in coppa Italia con la Lazio, voglio proprio vederlo in campo


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2015)

Biabiany Bolt gioca?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Antonelli non può ancora giocare?


----------



## raducioiu (1 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Biabiany Bolt gioca?


No, è ancora fuori per i problemi al cuore che avevan fatto saltare il suo passaggio al Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vedendo i risultati stasera che si deve vincere per accorciare un pò la classifica entreremo molli come sempre in campo



...se non vinciamo neanche questa .....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Vorrei vedere Suso come centrale nel 4-4-2, un idea che trovo molto affascinante, speriamo in questo cambio durante la partita.


----------



## George Weah (1 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se non vinciamo neanche questa .....


Io voglio pensare positivo. C'é da dire che la buona prestazione del Parma in Coppa Italia, di cui ho sentito parlare, potrebbe essere dovuta ad un leggero calo della Juve, che oggi contro l'Udinese, mi é sembrata sottotono. Non posso credere che i nostri giocatori non sentano la responsabilità di questo match e non lo vogliano portare a casa con le unghie e con i denti. Speriamo, buona partita a tutti.


----------



## andre (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere Suso come centrale nel 4-4-2, un idea che trovo molto affascinante, speriamo in questo cambio durante la partita.



Ma è un esterno d'attacco da quanto ho capito.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI

MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro

PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

Bocchetti non lo deve smaltire il jet lag?


----------



## sion (1 Febbraio 2015)

muntari e essien fuori..godicchio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Ma è un esterno d'attacco da quanto ho capito.



Per caratteristiche tecniche lo vedo meglio a centrocampo. Sia lui che Honda per me come ale sono buttati un po li a caso

Anche [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] lo vede cosi, se non sbaglio.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro
> 
> PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*



Non mi dispiace la formazione, però avrei evitato Alex.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro
> 
> PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*



Fa piacere constatare che Zaccardo c'è ancora,chi non muore si rivede...Comunque sono contenta di non vedere Muntari ed Essien,anche se questo centrocampo è un'incognita assoluta.Speriamo bene,anche perchè se non vinciamo,data la sconfitta quasi certa contro la Juve,la classifica si metterebbe veramente male.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per caratteristiche tecniche lo vedo meglio a centrocampo. Sia lui che Honda per me come ale sono buttati un po li a caso
> 
> Anche [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] lo vede cosi, se non sbaglio.



Io paradossalmente vedrei meglio Honda al centro e lui sull'esterno.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

bah, io avrei messo Rami a destra.
Ma Zapata che morte ha fatto?
[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] DEVI quotare i post che commenti. Cosa che non fai mai.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro
> 
> PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*



Sky: San Siro quasi deserto. C'è molta indifferenza e delusione nei confronti della squadra.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro
> 
> PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*




Ma....cosa è successo a muntari e zapata???


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: San Siro quasi deserto. C'è molta indifferenza e delusione nei confronti della squadra.




"Voglio riportare la gente allo stadio" cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Alex capitano


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro
> 
> PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*



Avrei preferito Rami al posto di Zaccaria con Bocchetti centrale e Albertazzi a sinistra.
Per il resto ci sta


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro
> 
> PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*





Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: San Siro quasi deserto. C'è molta indifferenza e delusione nei confronti della squadra.



Suma potrà usarla come scusa in caso di fallimento


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Suma potrà usarla come scusa in caso di fallimento



Il clima non era dei migliori


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro
> 
> PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*



sta piano piano riuscendo a mettere i giocatori giusti (ma aiutato da squalifiche e infortuni)... ma continua a non metterli al posto giusto.
cerci va a destra.
honda centrale.
menez a sinistra.

incapace !


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Galliani a SKY:

"Se arriva un altro giocatore, sara un difensore centrale."


Questo e pazzo.


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Galliani a SKY:
> 
> "Se arriva un altro giocatore, sara un difensore centrale."
> 
> ...



mexes fuori 4 settimane...buona scusa per prendere un altro giocatore a zero


----------



## walter 22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Galliani a SKY:
> 
> "Se arriva un altro giocatore, sara un difensore centrale."
> 
> ...



Più che pazzo è scemo


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Qualcuno sa dirmi quanti spettatori ci saranno?


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> 
> MILAN: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Rami, Bocchetti; Honda, Poli, Van Ginkel, Cerci; Menez, Destro
> 
> PARMA: Mirante; Costa, Santacroce, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Galloppa, Mariga, Nocerino; Varela, Palladino, C.Rodriguez*


speriamo bene,la difesa mi fa paura


----------



## mr.wolf (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Galliani a SKY:
> 
> "Se arriva un altro giocatore, sara un difensore centrale."
> 
> ...


non è pazzo è incapace


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Forza milan!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: San Siro quasi deserto. C'è molta indifferenza e delusione nei confronti della squadra.


bene così, giusto così


Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Galliani a SKY:
> 
> "Se arriva un altro giocatore, sara un difensore centrale."
> 
> ...


non c'è modo di commentare in modo adeguato


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Stadio quasi deserto!!! Bene così!! praticamente c'è solo i venduti della curva


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Beh ci mancherebbe, lo stadio è giusto che rimanga una desolazione.


----------



## walter 22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Gran cross di Zaccardo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Inaghi che parla con Honda. Il giapponese aveva l'aria di non capire


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nocerino. Che campione


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che scandalo. Fortuna che era Nocerino...


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nocerino...non so se essere felice perche ha sbagliato o disperato perché l'anno prossimo torna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Guarda Nocerino guarda


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Come siamo disordinati...


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

ma riusciremo ad arrivare in area del parma? chiedere un tiro è troppo lo so... ma almeno passare metà campo


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che ridicolo il Somaro "Dai, dai dai, daiiiiiiii"


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come siamo disordinati...



Ho sempre la sensazione che non va per nulla bene!


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Neanche i 10 minuti iniziali canonici oggi.


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non vedo proprio gioco


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

siamo mosci..


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non si capiscono le posizioni in campo


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dio mio che pena


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2015)

Due squadracce


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

quanti palloni ha toccato destro?? 0?


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

mi sta venendo da vomitare, imbarazzanti, io non ho più parole per descriverli (e il parma poteva addirittura stare in vantaggio con nocerino lasciato tutto solo eh)


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Se oggi non vinciamo vado io a Milano a prendere il somaro a pedate!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma questi fanno tattica in settimana ??? Non fanno 1 movimento ..


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Prima cacciano l'inutile prima ricominceremo a giocare a calcio! Al momento non so che gioco pratichino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo la squadra che gioca il peggior calcio di tutto l'Europa.

Su Sky parlano di un continuo battibecco tra Cerci e Menez...


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fortuna che è arrivato sto rigorino...


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Rigore!


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Un regaluccio


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

senza rigori non segnamo...


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Per fortuna che l'abbiamo sbloccata su rigore. Per fortuna.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo, la decide lui


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Solo sto rigore ci può salvare


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

rigore netto cmq... fallo di mano


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Goool non sbaglia mai!


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

È l'unico modo per tirare in porta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo miglior terzino?


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

ecco le tattiche di inzaghi "speriamo nel rigore e s'abbracciamo"


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mah


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

rigore abbastanza generoso. 

per adesso era un pianto greco sta gara, vediamo se adesso ci chiudiamo a difendere il golletto.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

GOL! adesso tutti chiusi in difesa, perché il parma é uno squadrone!! mi raccomando


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

avanti con 0 tiri in porta...


----------



## diavolo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Passiamo al 5-5-0 subito?


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo bene 1-0


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tutti in difesa che "il Parma in settimana ha dato filo da torcere alla juve".


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non si può sentire rigore generoso... il difensore pareva Cristo in croce.... questi rigori sono facilissimi da fischiare

che non meritassimo il vantaggio invece è evidente


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ora bisogna difendere! &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zeccardo in gran spolvero


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo  Il nostro Messi


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Oddio zaccardo


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo Zaccardo


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mado Zaccardo. xD


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

No ragazzi, ma che era quella roba?? Lo "schema"???????? 

Zaccardo IDOLO


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo stasera ai livelli di Cafù


----------



## Tic (1 Febbraio 2015)

ZACCARDOOO
Miglior 9 di quest'anno


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Menomale che l'hanno annullato sennò rinnovo sicuro.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

se davano buono il gol a zeccardo spegnevo tutto.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rigore abbastanza generoso.



non sono per niente d'accordo, il fallo é netto! se non si fischia un fallo cosi.. allora ciao...


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

É finita la nostra partita!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Gia vedo Galliani a Sky nel dopopartita: "Zaccardo ha rifiutato tantissime offerte per rimanere al Milan."


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Pareggio di Nocerino.

Che scandalo per Dio.


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Cosa vi dicevo


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Te pareva...


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

mi sento male ahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma non si vergognano.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

noceROTFL


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ti pareva, madonna quanto ti odio, quanto ti odio, quanto ti odio


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Madò.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

te pareva.. altro gol su calcio di punizione..


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

madò justin bieber


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Gol di Nocerino. E la serate degli giocatori scandalosi


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

E te pareva l'ex.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma andiamo a casa mi sono rotta sempre da palla da fermo ma andiamo a casa mi sono stufata.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Bocconotti Cinzia che va a prendersi un caffè e Nocerino lo purga. Che banda.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Il grandissimo colpe Bocchetti che se la dorme alla grande. Ammazza che acquisto


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

grande bocchetti, ha già capito le marcature di inzaghi a palla inattiva


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che scaldalo ..


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahaha nocerino


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Se vabbe Nocerino


----------



## Tic (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dai D.Lopez ho messo te e non Viviano al fanta, ti prego fammi vincere


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nocerino...da non credere


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Almeno non ha esultato.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

purgato da nocerinho!


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mio dio ma Bocchetti è scarsissimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo, il fallo é netto! se non si fischia un fallo cosi.. allora ciao...



braccia larghe si, ma mi sembrava molto vicino. 

cmq siamo una roba indegna. 
tra noi e l'inter non so chi faccia più pena.


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo in altri rigori!


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Per fortuna che ci hanno dato quel rigore. Per fortuna.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

218371298° gol da palla ferma subito, Vio il mago


----------



## diavolo (1 Febbraio 2015)

3 milioni lordi per 6 mesi


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Manco con il Parma riusciamo a gioca bene.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Donadoni, nonostante guidi una squadra che non esiste più, dà 10000 piste a quel somaro.


----------



## walter 22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

non abbiamo centrocampo


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il grandissimo colpe Bocchetti che se la dorme alla grande. Ammazza che acquisto



Non essere negativo, ricordati che quattro anni fa fece una buona stagione


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 218371298° gol da palla ferma subito, Vio il mago



Più che Vio, l'essere più inutile al mondo è Tassotti... E' assistente da una vita e abbiamo sempre avuto questo difetto più o meno marcato... Lui era un gran difensore, dovrebbe sapere come marcare


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Una sconfitta oggi sarebbe un'apocalisse


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 218371298° gol da palla ferma subito, Vio il mago



Siamo primi in classifica per gol subiti su calci da fermo, miracolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma lo capisce che deve mettere UN CENTROCAMPISTA Tecnico !!!! Man possibile non lo capisca !!!


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Destro, con la sua altezza di un metro e una banana, non ne prende una di testa.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma che fanno questi durante la settimana? Perfino il vice allenatore dell'Empoli, Martufello, ci prende per il didietro...


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che fanno questi durante la settimana? Perfino il vice allenatore dell'Empoli, Martufello, ci prende per il didietro...



Io l'ho sempre detto che non si allenano


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Quella pippa di destro 1km in fuorigioco


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma lo capisce che deve mettere UN CENTROCAMPISTA Tecnico !!!! Man possibile non lo capisca !!!


Galliani ha detto non serve... gobbo maledetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho più voglia di arrabbiarmi mangiarmi il fegato non meritano niente da me ma proprio niente.


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non abbiamo un giocatore UNO che sappia impostare, ma dai, e pensiamo a prendere punte e centrali.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non le vedo più le partite ma leggo i commenti. Praticamente (non) giochiamo come al solito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Solo spunti individuali.

C'e una totale assenza di gioco


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma lo capisce che deve mettere UN CENTROCAMPISTA Tecnico !!!! Man possibile non lo capisca !!!


Montolivo, si sente la sua mancanza "cit


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

DESTRO CVD.
0 palloni, ma io non lo so che passa in testa a quei beceri in società


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

0 tiri in porta in mezzora.... lanci lunghi a caso... ma inzaghi ha le idee chiare vero?


----------



## Pessotto (1 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Montolivo, si sente la sua mancanza "cit



Suso suso !!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo un giocatore UNO che sappia impostare, ma dai, e pensiamo a prendere punte e centrali.



Prima della gara Galliani ha detto che a centrocampo siamo ok, manca un altro centrale per la difesa.

Non sto scherzando.


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che fanno questi durante la settimana? ..


Mangiano la bresaola con i plasmon.


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Oddio Alex


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

Si va beh Mirante Neuer stasera ok.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

doppia occasione... COI CENTRALI DI DIFESA AHAHAHAHHAHAH mammamia che scempio, ma che ribrezzo, ma non capiscono quanto sia aberrante quello in panchina


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Menez, Honda, Cerci..... ALEX


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma perché non è andato Honda?


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Prima della gara Galliani ha detto che a centrocampo siamo ok, manca un altro centrale per la difesa.
> 
> Non sto scherzando.




Inzaghi gli avrà detto che non serve..ha super montolivo!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Giocatori che non prendono lo stipendio corrono più di noi... non ho parole


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Manco a porta vuota segna questo


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Han tirato più volte in porta rami e Alex che i nostri attaccanti nelle ultime 5 partite


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Bravo Justin Van Kinky, non so da quanto non vedevo un lancio in verticale


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Van Ginkel in confronto a Montolivo ha i piedi magici..


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

"eh ma noi siamo l'attacco più prolifico della serie A" auhauahuahuauahauhauah


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Honda cosa ci fa in campo


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi a fine gara userà la scusa dei nuovi giocatori che devono ancora integrarsi.


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Destro sabato squalificato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

E Destro salta Juventus - Milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Destro alla Balo 
Ed era diffidato


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tanto con Juve finisce tanto a zero


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Destro salta Juve Milan. Per fortuna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Peppino ha scritto:


> Ma Honda cosa ci fa in campo



Pena


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E Destro salta Juventus - Milan



Meglio


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dio mio Diego Lopez! Che mostro!


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

stiamo raschiando il punto più basso della storia del Milan


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Evviva


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Se non ci fosse Diego....


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dio mio cosa mi tocca vedere


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

Rami ahahahah ma andate via tutti ma proprio tutti datemi la primavera in prima squadra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Rido per non piangere


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

Portiere mostruoso


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che risate ragazzi.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

ma stiamo scherzando ? 

presi a pallonate da questi qua ?


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo "Il figlio del vento"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo e il migliore in campo. E ho detto tutto


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che lento destro, comunque le comiche questa partita


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Crossa meglio Zaccardo di abate


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Crossa meglio Zaccardo di abate



Senza dubbio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

La squadra piu statica del mondo, nessuno si muove, nessuno si smarca. Incredibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

che cesso destro aahahah


----------



## Gas (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo migliore dei nostri


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Povero Diego, mi sento male per lui.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

E se Zaccardo è il migliore siamo messi proprio bene oh.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

La nostra stragia: "Date la palla a Cerci e speriamo che poi lui si inventi qualcosa"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma io non capisco, tutti fermi, aspettano che il Cerci o Menez saltino uno, due, tre.. ma poi??


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Come stiam giocando? Destro e Cerci?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Bocchetti indegno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Honda sa dov'e? E totalmente perso


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma Honda sa dov'e? E totalmente perso



Naruto...è forte forte, la sua mancanza si è fatta sentire"cit


----------



## keepitterron (1 Febbraio 2015)

avevate tutti ragione, comunque. senza elshaarawy é tutt'altro milan.
piú veloce, piú spumeggiante, piú piacevole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Come stiam giocando? Destro e Cerci?



Come ampiamente prevedibile Destro e totalmente isolato, ha quasi segnato comunque.

Cerci si impegna ma gioca da solo, deve andare sempre contro 3-4 del Parma


----------



## Ciachi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mi sta già venendo il magone..... Aiuto!!!


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma è possibile che non ci siamo nessuno sano di mente lì a San Siro che urli al Bresaolo:"Vattene incapace, dimettiti".


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non possiamo essere cosi scarsi.. semplicemente i giocatori non sanno quello che fanno. 

Via l'incapace


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eh ma è colpa del pubblico, se la squadra gioca male Cit.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Febbraio 2015)

dominati in lungo e in largo da una squadra che l'anno prossimo sarà verosimilmente in eccellenza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che partita orrenda, veramente uno scontro salvezza


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non possiamo essere cosi scarsi.. semplicemente i giocatori non sanno quello che fanno.
> 
> Via l'incapace



Esatto, saremo pure mediocri ma NON POSSIAMO giocare così male


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> avevate tutti ragione, comunque. senza elshaarawy é tutt'altro milan.
> piú veloce, piú spumeggiante, piú piacevole.



Nessuno ha detto che senza El Shaarawy si gioca meglio. ma che con lui in campo non cambia niente.

Poi, parlare di uno che ha già finito la stagione non ha senso, attualmente i (tanti) problemi sono altri. La sua assenza è proprio l'ultimo di questi.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (1 Febbraio 2015)

Donadoni: un allenatore, inzaghi: ?.
Ma poi quale squadra sulla faccia di questa terra, dopo essere andata in vantaggio, contro l'ultima in classifica e in casa, si fa rimontare..... bho io non ho più parole.


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2015)

Indegni tutti ad esclusione del solito San Diego e di Zaccardo


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2015)

abbiamo il nuovo ferguson,progetto gggiovani ecc


----------



## walter 22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non hanno idea di quello che fanno è scandaloso tenere ancora in panchina uno che non ci sta capendo una mazza.
Zero idee, zero schemi, un'accozzaglia di giocatori che vagano per il campo come zombi.


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

un primo tempo indegno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Anche Mariga&Company stanno ritagliando i propri spazi a S. Siro. Inzaghi non dovrebbero farlo manco rientrare sul campo.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma è possibile che non ci siamo nessuno sano di mente lì a San Siro che urli al Bresaolo:"Vattene incapace, dimettiti".



Sul canale russo, si sentiva bene la gente in balconata rossa, insultare inzaghi!!! l'insulto + carino, vattene cog...


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

Buona partita di Zaccardo 

Ragazzi vi rendete conto che molti di voi sono pazzi d'amore per Rami?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Indegni tutti ad esclusione del solito San Diego e di *Zaccardo*


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dominati dall'ultima in classifica.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Presi a pallate dall'ultima in classifica.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Se metti in campo 11 che non si conoscono tra di loro e non sono neanche calciatori tatticamente si sistemano meglio in campo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Facciamo schifo. Grazie solo a Lopez.


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mister sciarpetta dai dimettiti per incapacità palese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2015)

Senza Lopez quest'anno si sarebbe in piena lotta per non retrocedere.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

spero finisca così, devono capire fino in fondo quanto facciano schifo e quanto sia inutile quello in campo. Sembrano 11 pecore a pascolare per il campo


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


>



Cavallo di razza, terzino d'altri tempi


----------



## arcanum (1 Febbraio 2015)

Cerci DEVE giocare a destra, a sinistra è come se non ci fosse. Comunque facciamo pena


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Febbraio 2015)

ci hanno proprio dominato eh... stento davvero a crederci

senza un portiere come lopez saremmo per davvero a lottare col cagliari e chievo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cavallo di razza, terzino d'altri tempi



Campione del mondo, unico giocatore del mondiale 2006 a segnare contro Buffon dal gioco.


Comunque da 100000000 piste ad Abate


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Cerci DEVE giocare a destra, a sinistra è come se non ci fosse. Comunque facciamo pena


Ma li ha sempre giocato.


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> spero finisca così, devono capire fino in fondo quanto facciano schifo e quanto sia inutile quello in campo. Sembrano 11 pecore a pascolare per il campo




commenterebbe Inzaghi..un punto che fa classifica


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

C'è poco da dire ragazzi. Siamo davvero, ma davvero osceni. Cerci sarebbe da rimandare in Spagna, Bocchetti e Rami non ne acchiappano mezza; Van Ginkel e Poli inutili e dannosi; Honda inesistente e Menez inconcludente; Destro spaesato. Bene il fenomeno in porta e Zaccardo. Per il resto mi vien da piangere. Dominati da una squadra che viene da 8 k.o. esterni consecutivi, 16 sconfitte in 20 gare, giocatori che hanno messo in mora la società e ultimissimi in classifica a 9 punti. Fa male vedere uno spettacolo del genere. Malissimo...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Squadra messa in campo in maniera ridicola, condita dalla solita campagna acquista di sola fuffa. I colpi Destro (che, come si sapeva, non vede palla) e Bocchetti (grazie per il gol di Nocerino) sono la ciliegina sulla torta di melma.

Urgeva comprare centrocampisti, ma pur di non mettersene a cercare uno il Gallo ha fatto cambiare modulo all'incapace per schierarne meno in campo.

Il 4-4-2, il modulo più facile esistente, e Inzaghi non sa metterlo in campo.
Gli prenderei il patentino da allenatore, mi ci accenderei una sigaretta e gliela fumerei in faccia assieme al libretto in fiamme.
Dimettiti.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da dire ragazzi. Siamo davvero, ma davvero osceni. Cerci sarebbe da rimandare in Spagna, Bocchetti e Rami non ne acchiappano mezza; Van Ginkel e Poli inutili e dannosi; Honda inesistente e Menez inconcludente; Destro spaesato. Bene il fenomeno in porta e Zaccardo. Per il resto mi vien da piangere. Dominati da una squadra che viene da 8 k.o. esterni consecutivi, 16 sconfitte in 20 gare, giocatori che hanno messo in mora la società e ultimissimi in classifica a 9 punti. Fa male vedere uno spettacolo del genere. Malissimo...




...e ci ha fatto gol NOCERINO...


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2015)

Continuo a sperare che questa sia la penultima partita di Inzaghi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

La lotta per il titolo 'la squadra piu ridicola del mondo' stasera ci vede sorpassare l'Inter se si continua cosi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma domenica a Torino dobbiamo andarci per forza?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Continuo a sperare che questa sia la penultima partita di Inzaghi.



...purtroppo non sarà così


----------



## arcanum (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma li ha sempre giocato.



Inzaghi ha pensato bene di farlo giocare a sinistra a inizio partita e l'altro giorno contro il Sassuolo


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non siamo primi nemmeno nel tabellone destro della classifica


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

Galliani prima o poi dirà: "Le annate così capitano. Lo scorso anno il Manchester, quest'anno addirittura il Borussia in lotta per salvarsi."


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma domenica a Torino dobbiamo andarci per forza?



 dirottiamo il bus... persa 3-0 a tavolino


----------



## gabuz (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sotto tortura soffrirei meno


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Questi vigili presenti sotto il tunnel degli spogliatoi dovrebbe aspettare Inzaghi ed arrestarlo appena mette piede in campo.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Continuo a sperare che questa sia la penultima partita di Inzaghi.


Meglio l'ultima.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La lotta per il titolo 'la squadra piu ridicola del mondo' stasera ci vede sorpassare l'Inter se si continua cosi...



Scherzi? Col punto che forse conquistiamo oggi andiamo a +1 sull'Inter, Inzaghi ha già pronto lo spumante da stappare.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ah, direi che oggi è il caso di ringraziare il Napoli e guardare con preoccupazione la vittoria del Cesena.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ah, direi che oggi è il caso di ringraziare il Napoli e guardare con preoccupazione la vittoria del Cesena.



il chievo in caso di non vittoria oggi dista solo 9 punti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Essien???????????????????


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

È finita per il Parma, entra Essien


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fuori Van Ginkel, dentro Essien.


Boh, non ho parole...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Essien ahahahaha


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

entra Essien!!


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Essien? E il regista?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Questo è fuori , SUSO per dio non essien


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Difendiamo il pareggio ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Fuori Van Ginkel, dentro Essien.
> 
> 
> Boh, non ho parole...



Lancio troppo in verticale nel primo tempo, fuori!


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Meglio l'ultima.



A Torino sarà una strage, tanto vale mandare Pippo Mio al macello.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Fuori Van Ginkel, dentro Essien.
> 
> 
> Boh, non ho parole...



Tra poco entra pure Sulley non preoccuparti, Inzaghi è come un libro letto.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

oh raga! ma pensate che Inzaghi defeca prima delle partite anche da allenatore?? questo potrebbe spiegare tante cose..


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Essien in campo per l'unico che anche se malamente verticalizzava un pochino. DIO MIO


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Galliani prima o poi dirà: "Le annate così capitano. Lo scorso anno il Manchester, quest'anno addirittura il Borussia in lotta per salvarsi."



suma è già un po' che lo dice.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

fa fuori l'unico che dà una parvenza di gioco a centrocampo HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lancio troppo in verticale nel primo tempo, fuori!




chiaro...ha i piedi buoni... meglio i ferri da stiro di essien..


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dobbiamo difenderci ragazzi, recuperare palloni e partire in contropiede come le squadrette, ma noi non siamo capaci di fare neanche quello.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Santacroce è uguale ai cugini Salamanca di Breaking Bad


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sto qui mi sa che punta veramente al pareggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tra poco entra pure Sulley non preoccuparti, Inzaghi è come un libro letto.



Poco dopo entra anche Pazzini per Destro.

Suso?90 minuti di panchina


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi infanga il nome "Allenatore". E' una vergogna per gli allenatori.


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> suma è già un po' che lo dice.



Il Borussia almeno è in Champions e il Manchester ha fatto una campagna acquisti con la A anche se ha comprato un po' a cacio.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Fuori Van Ginkel, dentro Essien.
> 
> 
> Boh, non ho parole...



motivi tecnici o aveva problemi ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> motivi tecnici o aveva problemi ?



Motivi tecnici


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> oh raga! ma pensate che Inzaghi defeca prima delle partite anche da allenatore?? questo potrebbe spiegare tante cose..



Ahahahahah


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

No dai, torno e trovo Essen per Van Ginkel, basta con questo scempio, pietà, qualcuno ci salvi da questa tragedia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che eleganza, che classe, sto Essien


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che tecnica Essien! Eh ma Van Ginkel troppi errori....


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Essien di giustezza


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Grande giocata di Essien


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

ma perché a essien non gli parte un crociato ? così, giusto per ridere un po'.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Neanche un passaggio di 2 metri sa fare.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

La punizione di Alex resiste indomita, come unico tiro del milan!!!


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

il grandissimo e illuminante cambio di inzaghi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Honda è in campo!! Ahahahaha che lag


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Bravissimo Cerci


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fortuna che c'è Menez in questa squadra. Altro che Destro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

La solita azione individuale...


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

quando non deve fare i cambi lo fa subito, quando invece deve farli aspetta l' 80 esimo... non ho parole


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Grande ripartenza, grande Menez!


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Galliani che esulta perche sa che Inzaghi sarà salvo anche oggi


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Menez!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2015)

Il Milan è solo Menez..


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Gol! non ci credo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Niente non riesco ad esultare, gol a caso proprio, basato solo sui singoli


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Il Gallo esulta come se avesse vinto la Champions


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

oh, finalmente un segnale di vita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

Se non segna Menez non segna nessuno che sia nessuno, ora mi raccomando giochiamo per il 2-1 eh non per il 3-1


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Quando gioca bene Mendez è di un altro livello.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Eheh, quello fa giocare male la squadra 

L'unico che tiene a galla questa marmaglia di mediocri


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

non riesco nenache ad esserne felice..


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niente non riesco ad esultare, gol a caso proprio, basato solo sui singoli



non ci riesco neanch'io... meno ancora se inquadrano subito quel verme in tribuna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niente non riesco ad esultare, gol a caso proprio, basato solo sui singoli



Nemmeno io. Non posso esultare per questa squadra e Inzaghi


----------



## walter 22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie Menez


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

ma era tognaccini quello che sono andati ad abbracciare ?


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

solita azione "ad cazzum" basata sui lampi individuali (che in questa squadra possiede solo menez) non so cos'altro debbano fare per far capire la nullità del tipo in panchina


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ci voleva il gol per cominciare a giocare.


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ricordo Galliani infastidito quando segnava la squadra con Seedorf, maledetto.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

e la curva che canta.. boh questi meritano rispetto..perché io solo insulti griderei..


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Schema Vio sulla punizione?


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che giocata Jeremy!


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Io non la sto guardando fortunatamente. Ma dai commenti posso immaginare. Inzaghi andrà ancora davanti alle telecamere a dire: Abbiamo giocato bene i ragazzi hanno dato tutto?


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ancora Alex...perché?


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fortuna che questi sono scarsissimi


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Essien


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Febbraio 2015)

"I ragazzi hanno lavorato duro e ne sono usciti alla grande da questo brutto momento."


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

mammamia a torino va a finire male male


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

ahahah essien che fa messi e perde miseramente palla.

Ma cos'aspetta a levare Honda?? è pure più lumaca del solito


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Honda inguardabile.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma quando la leva la mummia giapponese? Così il serio professionista magari torna ad allenarsi a Milanello piuttosto che camminare in campo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sto maledetto egoismo dei nostri. Povero Destro, fara la fine di Torres


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Cerci bravo ..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ci basta un gol sopra, non ci stanchiamo, abbiamo lavorato bene, siamo stati bravi, ora riposino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Honda palesemente in condizioni oscene


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che strazio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Il Parma è veramente scarso..


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niente non riesco ad esultare, gol a caso proprio, basato solo sui singoli


.


Admin ha scritto:


> Il Gallo esulta come se avesse vinto la Champions


.


malos ha scritto:


> Ricordo Galliani infastidito quando segnava la squadra con Seedorf, maledetto.


.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma azzeccheremo un cross oggi?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Gesù che scarso Honda


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

che contropiedi magistrali...


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahahahhahahahahhaha fuori Destro entra Muntari


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

MUNTARI signori miei !!!! Al posto di Destro per dio questo è un pazzo ...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Toglie Destro e mette Muntari. CHE VERGOGNA


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari si fa sbattere fuori sto montato, ah ovviamente pippa inzaghi gioca per il 2-1 che vergogna.


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahahahahah che cambio


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

muntari per destro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mammamia mi vergogno per lui, che cambio è, oh mio dio


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma metti Pazzini, che Muntari.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

ahahahahaha fuori destro, dentro muntari


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! ma questo é un idiota !! veramente!! non ci credo! muntari per destro...


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Raga na chi è il genio che scrive su twitter con l'account del forum?


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Avrà frignato pure sulley.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Questo Somaro è proprio negato. NEGATO.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Scusate ma io spero nel gol del Parma, mi vergogno per Inzaghi, mi fa troppo schifo.

Honda palesemente morto rimane in campo e toglie la punta per quel cesso di Muntari


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Vedo uscire destro e sento i fischi... rimango sorpreso... poi vedo muntari e capisco...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che vergogna che vergogna che vergogna


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Il figlio del vento Zaccardo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo > Ronaldo


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

ZACCARDO


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

ahahahaahahha ragazzi è la fine del calcio ahahhha zaccardo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sì, ma al gol di Zaccardo... ESULTO   Christiannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Le comicheeeeeee, Zaccardo.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardoooooo che goool. Aveva fatto 2 gol!


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

non lo inquadrate più il somaro vi prego, non lo sopporto non lo sopporto


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

zaccardo.. ciao


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

zappardo che piedi. 

mettiamolo falso nueve


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Febbraio 2015)

Cambio Destro/Muntari: difendere il golletto, come le provinciali. Meno male che c'è Zaccardo.


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Rinnovo in vista


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Seriamente è un altro giocatore.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

dio mio..sento già inzaghi per il dopo partita.. sto male..


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo migliore in campo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Stasera le ho viste tutte. Spengo


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ho paura delle dichiarazioni post partita dopo la vittoria


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo ha praticamente fatto due gol, è più utile da punta di Destro


----------



## Nicco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Centrocampo: Muntari-Essien. Il Peggiore della storia del milan.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo oggi ha dato 1000 piste a De Sciglio, Abate, Bonera e Armero.


Ma comunque mi vergogno ancora per il cambio di Inzaghi.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Date la fascia di capitano a Zaccardo.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2015)

Rinnovo a Inzaghi fino al 2022


----------



## alexxx19 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sarà anche scarso zaccardo ma almeno ce la mette tutta quando gioca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ho paura delle dichiarazioni post partita dopo la vittoria


Sarà una tragedia, tra l'autoincensamento di Galliani, le leccate al presidente, le conferme di Pippo e i complimenti alla squadra che ha dato una prova di forza straordinaria contro una squadra autogestita. #siamoapostocosì


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Metti suso per honda asino


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io spero nel gol del Parma, mi vergogno per Inzaghi, mi fa troppo schifo.


io pure
ma non c'era modo di perderla questa

se stiamo vincendo è solo per le giocate di cerci e menez, non c'è alcun lavoro di quell'idiota. Ottimo l'acquisto della ultra-necessaria punta Destro


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Rinnovo a vita per il nostro Ferguson


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dio mio..sento già inzaghi per il dopo partita.. sto male..



se dopo gli ultimi scempi ha tirato in ballo Ferguson, non oso immaginare stasera cosa dirà.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Voglio il poker.


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo usciti dalla crisi grazie al lavoro. I ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Abbiamo battuto il Parma che in coppa italia ha tenuto testa alla juve per 89 minuti. È una bella soddisfazione.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

tobi ha scritto:


> siamo usciti dalla crisi grazie al lavoro. I ragazzi hanno dato tutto. Abbiamo battuto il parma che in coppa italia ha tenuto testa alla juve per 89 minuti. è una bella soddisfazione.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non esonerare l'incapace dopo la Lazio sapendo che c'era il parma era una scommessa facile da fare... Ora per altre 4-5 partite avrà la salvacondotta... era tutto scritto


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Io mi gioco "Adesso non montiamoci la testa"


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

ed ecco che entra l'altro amichetto, figuriamoci.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ci vorrà un bello stomaco forte per ascoltare le dichiarazioni di Inzaghi e Galliani senza rimettere.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

cmq quest asino ha lasciato in campo la mummia honda tutta la partita.. quando poteva fare entrare Suso... ma ha preferito Essien e Muntari....quante sberle gli darei..


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

In ogni caso, se prima c'era un 1% di possibilità di prendere il centrocampista, dopo stasera.........


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non esonerare l'incapace dopo la Lazio sapendo che c'era il parma era una scommessa facile da fare... Ora per altre 4-5 partite avrà la salvacondotta... era tutto scritto



Resterà anche l'anno prossimo. E' strasicuro.


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ci vorrà un bello stomaco forte per ascoltare le dichiarazioni di Inzaghi e Galliani senza rimettere.



Sto preparando tutti i medicinali possibili


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Hip hip hurrà hurrà hurraaaaaaaà


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, se prima c'era un 1% di possibilità di prendere il centrocampista, dopo stasera.........



io al centrocampista ci rinuncerei pure.....a patto però che da qui a fine stagione si giochi SOLO col 4-2-3-1. 

basta 4-3-3.


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq quest asino ha lasciato in campo la mummia honda tutta la partita.. quando poteva fare entrare Suso... ma ha preferito Essien e Muntari....quante sberle gli darei..



eghhh ma deve giustificare la presenza di questi incapaci strapagati...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Zaccardo migliore in campo ...


----------



## Peppino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Solo il Parma oggi poteva perdere. Avremmo lasciato punti anche col Cesena


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzini avra toccato una volta la palla ma ha gia commesso 2-3 falli


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

*Cori per Inzaghi....*


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Il coro della curva


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

E la curva inneggia ad Inzaghi.
ohiohiohi ohiohiohi Pippo Inzaghi allena per noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cori per Inzaghi....*



Vergogna


----------



## keepitterron (1 Febbraio 2015)

degni rappresentanti di questa societá di inadeguati questi della curva lol
indegni


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

*Milan Parma 3-1 FINALE *


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

Chissà se è vera la storia del ripensamento del somaro su Cerci messo al posto di Muntari...


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

non oso nemmeno immaginare le dichiarazioni di quell'inutile, la nostra stagione finisce qui. Risultato bugiardo


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

calcio champagne ragazzi!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che curva vergognosa


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cori per Inzaghi....*



No no... ma non son venduti... no no. Sparita anche qualsiasi forma di contestazione a Galliani...


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cori per Inzaghi....*



ma questi sono scoppiati.. di curva c'é una sola! la fossa!


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cori per Inzaghi....*


si rendono conto contro chi si giocava? ma per piacere và

E poi l'incapace quale contributo avrebbe dato alla vittoria di stà partita? hanno vinto menez e cerci sfruttando le loro caratteristiche


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Quando torneremo ora a vincere?


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che curva vergognosa



Degna appendice di questa orrenda società


----------



## walter 22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Che diavolo canta la curva nonostante la vittoria è stata una prestazione oscena. Come si fa a difendere un incapace &#55357;&#56864;


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cori per Inzaghi....*



Venduti


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No no... ma non son venduti... no no. Sparita anche qualsiasi forma di contestazione a Galliani...


tutte le oscenità di gennaio GIA' SONO STATE DIMENTICATE


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

e poi se non fosse stato per San Diego......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non esulto per niente diq uesta vittoria.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2015)

SE perdavamo contro il Parma era una vergogna clamorosa una squadra che ha 9 punti ( vedendo alcune partite non meritava), la verità è che se Menez gira il milan gira altrimenti il nulla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Febbraio 2015)

Preparativi ai trionfalismi di Galliani e Inzaghi, siamo fortiiiiiii


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Hanno fatto il loro dovere,né più né meno.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Diego Lopez 6,5
Zaccardo 7
Rami 6
Alex 6
Bocchetti 6
Van Ginkel 5,5
Poli 6
Honda 6
Cerci 6,5
Destro 6
Menez 7
Essien 5
Muntari S.V.
Pazzini S.V

Inzaghi 5,5


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo tempo almeno sufficiente (bastava questo per battere il Parma). Il gioco non esiste, poco da dire. Siamo una squadra mediocre, scarsa e allenate da un incapace. Oltre a questo io vedo molta paura, perchè Inzaghi o no sta squadra potrebbe far meglio. Speriamo almeno che sta vittoria possa essere positivo per il prossimo match con l'Empoli fra 2 settimane. Sui singoli che dire, dico quelli decenti: ottimo Menez, benissimo Zac, bene nella ripresa Cerci, decente Alex, utile Poli e grandissimo l'uomo ragno di verde vestito. Passo e chiudo. 

Vabbè, faccio anche le pagelle:

D.Lopez 7.5
Zac 7
Rami 5
Alex 6
Bocchetti 5
Van Ginkel 5
Poli 6
Honda 4.5
Menez 7.5
Cerci 6.5
Destro 5

Essien 4.5
Pazzini s.v.
Muntari s.v.

Inzaghi 5


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> SE perdavamo contro il Parma era una vergogna clamorosa una squadra che ha 9 punti ( vedendo alcune partite non meritava), la verità è che se Menez gira il milan gira altrimenti il nulla.


non c'era modo di perderla purtroppo. Anche senza alcun gioco, contro questo parma bastava qualche dribbling e qualche scatto di Cerci e Menez


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 6,5
> Zaccardo 7
> *Rami 6*
> *Alex 6*
> ...



con tutto il rispetto ma che partita hai visto??


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non illudiamoci (ma penso che nessuno qui lo sia). Abbiamo battuto, quasi a fatica, una squadra oscena.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Febbraio 2015)

Come al solito, zero gioco e zero idee. Le poche azioni individuali ci hanno permesso di battere un Parma che oggi come oggi verrebbe preso a pallate anche da una squadra di centroclassifica della Serie B, ma non vedo minimamente dei passi in avanti, anzi.

*Pagelle:*

Lopez 7
Zaccardo 7
Rami 5
Alex 6
Bocchetti 4.5
Van Ginkel 4.5
Poli 5.5
Honda 4.5
Menez 7
Cerci 6.5
Destro 6-

Essien 5
Pazzini s.v.
Muntari s.v.

Inzaghi n.a.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ora rinnovo ad Inzaghi fino al 2134


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Leggendo i commenti siamo proprio stati più imbarazzanti del solito, visto che nemmeno contro questo Parma siamo riusciti ad esaltarci in termini di gioco.... contro Juve ed Empoli si prevedono 0 punti


----------



## Dany20 (1 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto ma che partita hai visto??


Dal mio punto di vista non hanno fatto errori gravissimi a parte uno di Rami nel primo tempo. Forse ho un po esagerato con Honda ma Desrro jon ha avuto palloni e Cerci ha giocato bene nel secondo tempo ed è stato fondamentale per la vittoria.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Partita rivoltante. Una vera schifezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Partita rivoltante. Una vera schifezza.


#bavaallabocca


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> #vomitoallabocca



.


----------



## ucraino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Con questo gioco è allenatore sabato e meglio che non ci andiamo a Torino meglio perdere a tavolino prevedo una figuraccia storica noi tifosi non la meritiamo


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sassuolo,Torino,Atalanta,Lazio,Lazio : solo dei casuali episodi

Sassuolo (c italia),Parma : questo è il vero grande milan, affamato ed entusiasta


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Possiamo schierare qualsiasi modulo ma finché ci sarà Pippo sarà comunque uno strazio (e ci starà ancora parecchio ahimé)


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

PRIMA frase del somaro su sky : "Si,si era una partita COMPLICATA..."


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2015)

forza milan l'avevo vista brutta, salviamo i tre punti e l'ottima prestazione di zaccardo (che credo metta una pietra tombale sulla carriera di de sciglio al milan)


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2015)

PAGELLE

Diego Lopez 7
Zaccardo 7
Rami 5.5
Alex 6.5
Bocchetti 5
*Cerci 7.5*
Van Ginkel 4.5 
Poli 6.5
Honda 6
Menez 7
Destro 6

Essien 6
Muntari sv
Pazzini sv

Inzaghi 6


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Febbraio 2015)

comunque, in serie A, solo il Parma ha una società più disastrata della nostra, solo il parma, senza ombra di dubbio


----------



## osvaldobusatti (1 Febbraio 2015)

Le mie pagelle:

Lopez 7
Zaccardo 8
Rami 6
Alex 5
Bocchetti 4
Van Ginkel 4
Poli 6,5
Honda 4
Menez 8
Cerci 6,5
Destro 4
Essien 5
Pazzini 5
Muntari 6

Inzaghi: (vaffa...) 3, solo perchè non ha perso, pur avendoci provato.

Il Parma è una squadra con i sui schemi, un gioco, un allenatore.
Vedendolo alla TV si nota che i giocatori hanno una posizione in campo, c'è un modulo ben preciso: a volte giocano a memoria.
Il Milan è un disordine e una confusione sola; solo Zaccardo ha dimostrato di avere dei compiti precisi; memoria di allenatori precedenti.
Menez fa quello che vuole, è vero, ma lui e Lopez sono i punti di forza di questa squadra.
Non sono un fan di Zaccardo, ma qui tutti ne abbiamo parlato male.
Sarà meglio correggere il tiro...


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Febbraio 2015)

Partita a dir poco orripilante.I nostri giocatori giocano a caso,non sanno che fare,non c'è la traccia di un minimo schema!Zero di zero!

Scusate ma Menez non era schierato come seconda punta?Io lo vedevo costantemente a centrocampo a far ripartire l'azione!E ti credo quel brocco di Inzaghi ha proposto Van Ginkel e Poli insieme!!!Ma che centrocampo è?Cioè non ho parole!!!
Bocchetti palesemente fuori condizioni..Destro poverino non ha colpe,non gli è arrivato mezzo pallone giocabile...
Boh,non so più che dire.Credo d'esser più bravo io di Inzaghi e non sto scherzando!!

E' una squadra anarchica non per volere proprio,ma perchè l'allenatore è incompetente....Se non ci fossero Menez e Diego Lopez a quest'ora saremmo a far compagnia a Parma e Cesena.
Quello che si è visto stasera a San Siro non è calcio,ma uno scempio!


----------



## bargnani83 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Partita a dir poco orripilante.I nostri giocatori giocano a caso,non sanno che fare,non c'è la traccia di un minimo schema!Zero di zero!
> 
> Scusate ma Menez non era schierato come seconda punta?Io lo vedevo costantemente a centrocampo a far ripartire l'azione!E ti credo quel brocco di Inzaghi ha proposto Van Ginkel e Poli insieme!!!Ma che centrocampo è?Cioè non ho parole!!!
> Bocchetti palesemente fuori condizioni..Destro poverino non ha colpe,non gli è arrivato mezzo pallone giocabile...
> ...



tutto giusto.però a centrocampo senza montolivo e de jong chi metti e metti sempre inadeguati sono.


----------



## ucraino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Partita a dir poco orripilante.I nostri giocatori giocano a caso,non sanno che fare,non c'è la traccia di un minimo schema!Zero di zero!
> 
> Scusate ma Menez non era schierato come seconda punta?Io lo vedevo costantemente a centrocampo a far ripartire l'azione!E ti credo quel brocco di Inzaghi ha proposto Van Ginkel e Poli insieme!!!Ma che centrocampo è?Cioè non ho parole!!!
> Bocchetti palesemente fuori condizioni..Destro poverino non ha colpe,non gli è arrivato mezzo pallone giocabile...
> ...


Come non darti ragione concordo con te su tutto


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista non hanno fatto errori gravissimi a parte uno di Rami nel primo tempo. Forse ho un po esagerato con Honda ma Desrro jon ha avuto palloni e Cerci ha giocato bene nel secondo tempo ed è stato fondamentale per la vittoria.




si! forse sono io che vedo il male ovunque... ormai sta squadra mi sta deludendo su tutti i punti di vista....


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

io non riesco a dare voti.. vedo nero... darei 3 a tutti...


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

Diego Lopez 7
Zaccardo 7,5 Non ha sbagliato NULLA. Azione, con gol annesso, che i nostri terzini titolari (Abate-De Sciglio) si sognano la notte
Rami 4 Personalità da ramarro
Alex 5,5 Regge più compagno di reparto ma fa qualche errore di troppo. Palo clamoroso su punizione.
Bocchetti 6 Non ha fatto male. Poca spinta ma ordinato
Van Ginkel 4 Questo ragazzo non è palesemente da Serie A in questo momento.
Poli 5,5 Tanti errori ma tanta buona volontà
Honda 4,5 Un paio di buoni recuperi, ma credo abbia sbagliato qualcosa come 123947189247 palloni
Cerci 6,5 Nella ripresa si risveglia
Destro 6 Si muove bene e va vicino al gol. 
Menez 7 Media tra primo e secondo tempo. Grandissimo il secondo gol e bella anche l'azione per il gol di Zaccardo. 
Essien 5 Lo fischiano e cerca di reagire con grande professionalità e personalità. Ma gli errori sono tanti
Muntari S.V.
Pazzini S.V

Inzaghi 5 Non gli dò 4 solo perché abbiamo vinto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Febbraio 2015)

Io a Honda non gli ho visto sbagliare nulla, e mi son perso solo 15 minuti, per me è stato uno dei migliori e non ha perso un pallone

Il migliore dopo Menez, Cerci e Zac


----------



## davoreb (2 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io a Honda non gli ho visto sbagliare nulla, e mi son perso solo 15 minuti, per me è stato uno dei migliori e non ha perso un pallone
> 
> Il migliore dopo Menez, Cerci e Zac



honda ha sbagliato poco ma anche fatto poco.

io giocatori da 7 non ne ho visti, 6.5 menez e zaccardo e tutti gli altri dal 5 al 6.

avevamo di fronte una squadra che ha 9 punti in classifica senza cassano, lodi, paletta in campo e siamo riusciti a soffrire.

sono cmq contento della vittoria.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Febbraio 2015)

Un po' d'aria. Con l'ultima in classifica, che giocava senza alcuni dei suoi giocatori migliori, non potevi comunque permetterti di meno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> honda ha sbagliato poco ma anche fatto poco.
> 
> io giocatori da 7 non ne ho visti, 6.5 menez e zaccardo e tutti gli altri dal 5 al 6.
> 
> ...



Secondo me non è corretto modificare il voto a seconda dell'avversario, se uno gioca da 7 col Parma merita 7, se gioca da 5 contro la Juve merita 5... Menez ha fatto la miglior partita da quando è al Milan imho, e merita più che 7, idem Cerci e Zaccardo.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Febbraio 2015)

primo tempo da ammazzare tutti ma nella ripresa non ho visto la squadra così male...
cerci nel suo ruolo è stato fenomenale, è andato via 4-5 volte e ha sempre creato pericoli, menez molto bene a parte una volta che doveva servire destro invece ha insistito nel azione personale.
diego lopez sempre ottimo e ottimo ieri anche zaccardo incredibilmente... honda in questo schema nn c'entra nulla ma cmq per me nn ha fatto malissimo... sicuramente quando avremo bonaventura/elsha sulla sx e cerci sulla dx andrà ancora meglio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Febbraio 2015)

Pagelle:

Diego Lopez 7
Zaccardo 7
Rami 5.5
Alex 6.5
Bocchetti 5,5
Cerci 6,5
Van Ginkel 5
Poli 6
Honda 6
Menez 7
Destro 6

Essien 5
Muntari sv
Pazzini sv

Inzaghi 4 

Come al solito la squadra e' priva di gioco e si affida alle individualita' di Menez e Cerci per fare qualcosa. Il centrocampo e' inesistente e non aiuta per nulla i giocatori davanti nell'azione d'attacco. Questo basta per dare un'insufficienza ad Inzaghi


----------



## davoreb (2 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è corretto modificare il voto a seconda dell'avversario, se uno gioca da 7 col Parma merita 7, se gioca da 5 contro la Juve merita 5... Menez ha fatto la miglior partita da quando è al Milan imho, e merita più che 7, idem Cerci e Zaccardo.



Per me bisogna guardare chi hai di fronte quando valuti una prestazione come singolo e come squadra.

Comunque non è che abbiamo dominato, il Parma ci ha regalato di tutto essendo una squadra disastrata ma come al solito abbiamo fatto abbastanza schifo come squadra.

Zaccardo non è mai stato impegnato difensivamente e Menez come al solito ha girovagato per il campo regalando un paio di palloni letali a centrocampo e non passa mai la palla (io gli direi 5 +1 per il goal + 0,5 per l'assist) con Destro che ha toccato due palloni.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io a Honda non gli ho visto sbagliare nulla, e mi son perso solo 15 minuti, per me è stato uno dei migliori e non ha perso un pallone
> 
> Il migliore dopo Menez, Cerci e Zac



non credo sia da citare tra i migliori però se a destra viene considerato fuori ruolo, a sinistra era fuoriruolissimo
per me comunque un 6 lo merita tutto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2015)

Del secondo tempo non ho nulla da dire.
Se Menez e Cerci girano, tutta la squadra ne beneficia.


----------



## sanguegranata (2 Febbraio 2015)

quanto mi manca cerci


----------

